# Ansible error py37-supervisor have been found in the repositories



## mickolo (Jul 11, 2021)

My ansible role looks like this:

```
---
- name: Download supervisord
  pkgng:
    name:
      - py37-supervisor
    state: present
```
After executing this role, it returns

```
fatal: [1.2.3.4]: FAILED! => {"changed": false, "msg": "failed to install py37-supervisor: ", "stderr": "pkg: No packages available to install matching 'py37-supervisor' have been found in the repos}
```
How can I fix this error?


When I ssh to my machine as root and try to execute `pkg -d install py37-supervisor`, I am getting a similar error:

```
DBG(1)[15274]> pkg initialized
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
DBG(1)[15274]> PkgRepo: verifying update for FreeBSD
DBG(1)[15274]> Pkgrepo, begin update of '/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite'
DBG(1)[15274]> Request to fetch pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/meta.conf[/URL]
DBG(1)[15274]> opening libfetch fetcher
DBG(1)[15274]> Fetch > libfetch: connecting
DBG(1)[15274]> Fetch: fetching from: [URL]http://pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/meta.conf[/URL] with opts "i"
DBG(1)[15274]> Request to fetch pkg+[URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz[/URL]
DBG(1)[15274]> opening libfetch fetcher
DBG(1)[15274]> Fetch > libfetch: connecting
DBG(1)[15274]> Fetch: fetching from: [URL]http://pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz[/URL] with opts "i"
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
DBG(1)[15274]> want to get an advisory lock on a database
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'py37-supervisor' have been found in the repositories
DBG(1)[15274]> release an advisory lock on a database
```


My machine is running on `FreeBSD FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE-p9`

I would like to add that command `pkg install py38-supervisor` works fine. But it does not solve my problem because I need 3.7 version


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2021)

The default python changed from 3.7 to 3.8 on the latest quarterly repositories.


----------



## mickolo (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi, 
So how can I download supervisor with 3.7 version?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2021)

Why do you _need_ the 3.7 version? The default changed, so all python modules (including sysutils/ansible) will depend on 3.8.


```
---
- name: Download supervisord
  pkgng:
    name:
      - py37-supervisor
    state: present
```
Change it to 

```
---
- name: Download supervisord
  pkgng:
    name:
      - sysutils/py-supervisor
    state: present
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 11, 2021)

```
pkg info | grep ansible
```
Output:
py38-ansible-4.2.0             Radically simple IT automation


----------

